# Keeping my fingers crossed :0)



## Lynnz (Jul 27, 2010)

Just cut this today it has been out of the mold about four days and I am keeping my fingers crossed that its not going to get much darker!!!!! It's fragranced with a dupe of L'Octaines Honey from Elements


----------



## Hazel (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh yummy! It looks like vanilla fudge.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 27, 2010)

Lyn, your soaps are always so beautiful!  I'm jealous over your textured tops.  Just stunning!


----------



## tespring (Jul 27, 2010)

Lyn, that is beautiful!  I agree with Nancy about the textured top.


----------



## agriffin (Jul 27, 2010)

Wonderful!  Looks so creamy!  Love the tops.


----------



## emilaid (Jul 27, 2010)

They look like slices of pure indulgence!!!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok... do share!!! How do you get those tops??? 

That looks yummyscrumptious! and yes- that's a word.

I want so badly to know how to get those tops!!!!!


----------



## Bukawww (Jul 27, 2010)

While I am not a fan of USING textured top soaps, and therefore would never buy or make them that way, your soap makes me drool    It is so creamy looking...I am striving for that creamy texture but nothin' yet.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 27, 2010)

Lyn you've warmed the cockles of my heart!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 27, 2010)

Best Natural Soaps I use an iceblock stick.....the wooden sticks and from the side of my log just kind of fold the top over on itself, like you would when folding egg white into a mix fold it over into the centre of the log then repeat on the other side if that makes sence, then rough it up a bit if I want a more rugged look...........the big secret is the consistancy really don't be afraid to experiment and mucking up is sometimes a good thing as it is from that we learn what we really should have done. 
For whipping my tops I pour at an instant pudding consistancy and within a few minutes I am ready to texture my tops............Some have said that mini whisks are great for texturing as well haven't tried this method but all is worth trying. I really do hope you manage to texture your tops as you would like, just keep trying I remeber back when I wanted to swirl colours through my soap and was disappointed many times. Then oneday it all just seemed to fall into place and I now know I can swirl to get a certain look.
Bukawww my husband is not a fan either so I make a few batches without the texture but never as happy with them myself LOL


----------



## holly99 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! You really have established a look that makes your soap recognizable.


----------



## krissy (Jul 27, 2010)

LYN!!! :shock:  omg! those look like fudge! they make me hungry looking at them! 
how is the color coming?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Jul 28, 2010)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! You really have established a look that makes your soap recognizable.



They are always absolutely stunning, Lyn.


----------



## dubnica (Jul 28, 2010)

LYN!!!  I want to eat those soaps...they look so yummy!!! Would you post your recipe for this one?  I wish you lived in San Diego so you could give me classes on soap making.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks great! I am going to try that technique for the top my next batch...


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 28, 2010)

Krissy from Atlanta so far so good don't think they will be getting any darker which pleases me   
Holly thanks for your comment I for a long time felt that I didn't have my own stamp so to speak and had played with loads of different looks but think I am settling into one particular style so that was great to hear......again thanks.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2010)

They are just gorgeous soaps, I love looking through your etsy shop.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks to Lyn, here are my first attempts at "yummyscruptious" bars!

I'll have to play around a bit more, but I'm getting there...

The orange-y colored one is really more yellow- something's up with the color in the picture-- didn't want to photoshop it. It's colored with calendula powder (makes a natural golden color), swirled with a reddish color (from red oxide). I scented it with EO's of frankincense and myrh.  

The pale blue one is a swirl of alkanet root powder and plain batter (it shocked me- I was expecting light pink, and got light blue. It's VERY pH sensitive). Can't wait to see what it becomes.  Scented with WSP's "Purification" EO blend (ginger, lemongrass, sandalwood).


----------



## krissy (Jul 29, 2010)

BNS- those are gorgeous too! how did you get the middle so piled up but the sides are so far down?


----------



## cwarren (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful - to the both of you !!      I must ask ( you dont let it jell then do you ? )


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2010)

Bestnatural they rock!!!!!!!! anyway your soaps were beautiful beforehand as well.................I think you have nailed it!!!!!
I posted on pg 1 about how to do this look :0) for those wanting to know


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2010)

They look wonderful. Great job!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh thank you thank you thank you Lyn for the tutorial!! I feel like I'm on (yet another) adventure in soapmaking! That's what's so absolutely wonderful about soap- there are so many techniques, and ingredients, and especially people in here who keep it so fun! 

I can't wait to slice these tomorrow- probably by early afternoon. I'll post pics. I want to see the cross section from those "piled high" tops!


----------



## krissy (Jul 29, 2010)

i can't wait to see them either!


----------



## ToniD (Jul 30, 2010)

Those are just lovely soaps, all of them!    I sure do like to look at them!   Just so inviting!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm so glad I clicked on this thread to see what was new.  BNS!  Those are amazing!


----------

